# Schutznetz gegen Laub,wie macht Ihr das?



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Bei mir sieht es so aus


 

Welche Konstruktionen habt Ihr für Eure Netze?

Liebe Grüße
Michi


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Sep. 2017)

Ich hab gar kein Netz .... Für das Design bekommst Du aber von mir 100 Punkte, sehr kreativ


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2017)

Ich hab zwar ein Netz, aber das fahr ich lieber spazieren 
Aber schön das du dieses Thema aufgreifst, eventuell finde ich ja auch für mich eine Lösung. 
Nur wo lass ich dann die ganzen Vögel trinken


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Da bei uns hier der Sommer kein Sommer war,stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.Überall auf den Wiesen und Feldern steht noch das Wasser
Sommer sieht selbst bei uns anders aus..

LG
Michi


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Sep. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur wo lass ich dann die ganzen Vögel trinken


Da wo sie auch trinken, wenn der Teich zugefroren ist, also Vogeltränke? Ich hab eine beheizbare für den Winter, die besteht aus einer Wasserschale auf einem kleinen Pflanzring in dem ein Grablicht steht. Ist zugegeben kein Vergleich großen Badelandschaft, aber besser als nix.
Ehrlich gesgt bin ich bisher nie auf die Idee gekommen, für die paar Wochen wo das Netz gespannt ist, eine Vogeltränke aufzustellen. Habe ich bisher immer erst bei Dauerfrost gemacht. Probiere ich dieses Jahr mal aus und stelle sie gleichzeitig mit dem Netz auf. Ohne Kerze dann erst mal.

@Thema

Ich hab Glück und an allen Seiten etwas, wo ich das Netz hoch genug befestigen kann: Baum, Torbogen und Hauswand. Da muss ich nur noch die Enden runterziehen und mit ein paar Steinen beschweren. Wenn's hängt mach ich ein Foto.


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Danke für die 100 Punkte
aber es musste halt irgendetwas her.
Bin aber für Anregungen offen,hoffe aber dass in drei Wochen alles vorbei ist (__ Ahorn, verliert schnell alle Blätter)

LG 
Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Wetterleuchten,( hallo Beate),
schade dass du soweit weg wohnst,ich glaube wir beiden ticken fast gleich....


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2017)

Zum Glück sind es bei mir Tannennadeln also kann ich mir die “Gardine“ auf und abhängen sparen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Da ich ganz neu hier bin muss ich blöde fragen : Tannennadeln schaden nicht???


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Okay,lesen hilft manchmal.
Gegen Tannennadeln hilft kein Netz,oder?Ausserdem ,welcher Nadelbaum verliert seine Nadeln???
Ich merke gerade ich werde ver......


Es gibt __ Erlen......die verlieren Nadeln

LG
Michi


----------



## Phiobus (25. Sep. 2017)

Ich lege über meinen Teich immer einen Topflappen, wärmt dann auch noch a bissl 
Wie wäre es mit einem massiven Band. Zwischen den Bäumen gespannt und das Netz in der Mitte angehängt ?


----------



## mitch (25. Sep. 2017)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Es gibt __ Erlen......die verlieren Nadeln


 du meinst wohl Lärchen


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Ja, wahrscheinlich. Mit Nadelbäumen hab ich es nicht so.....
Merkt man aber kaum,oder?


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,ich habe aber nur den einen Baum.Alles andere sind Sträucher,ich bezweifle ob ich da was anbinden kann....
Ausserdem muss ich meinen täglichen GG(Gartengang)undTG(Teichgang)machen können.Da würden mich gespannte Schnüre dran hindern(ich weiß,ich bin "bekloppt".......aber ich fühl mich gut dabei


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2017)

für Nuggeterbse .......mit deinen ca 300 Blätter bist du noch gut dran.
Nach solch ein kleinen Herbststurm fallen bei mir ca 3000 Nadeln in den Teich, dann muss sofort gehandelt werden.
Ich habe schon 2 Standskimmer-Körbe die Ösen durch gerissen.
Die kleinen Biester verteilen sich nicht nur im Wasser sondern auch auf das Ufer und werden schnell zu Humus.


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Ron,danke.
Konnte ich mir eigentlich auch nicht denken,daß Nadeln ,egal von welchem Baum,unbedenklich für das Wasser sind.
Ich bin froh über den __ Ahorn,auch wenn meine Konstruktion noch nicht so ausgereift ist.
Für's Erste wird sie es tun


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2017)

Ich bin kein großer “Netz-Freund“ und ich sage dir auch warum.
Das Laub bleibt erstmal darin hängen aber trotzdem zergehen die Blätter weiter.
Dazu kommt Tau, Regen und spült dir alles ein. Man kann es nicht sehen aber das ganze Programm läuft ab.
Und zu guter letzt zieht man das Netz bei dem Abbau nochmal durch das Wasser weil es zu schwer, zu groß oder es liegt schon der erste Schnee im Netz weil da hängen ja noch 6 Blätter am Baum die es gilt einzufangen.

Meine Meinung eben.


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Danke Dir,ich bin gespannt wie es bei mir wird......

Es nervt mich jetzt aber schon.


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2017)

Ist komisch, auf den Rasen werden Blätter abgeharkt warum will man im Teich nicht kechern?


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

Hey Michi,
ja bekloppt sind wir doch alle... 
Man konnte es nicht genau erkennen ob Du 2 gegenüberliegenden Möglichkeiten hast. Natürlich so hoch das es einen nicht stört und ein Strauch kann ja manchmal auch schon sehr massiv gebaut sein. Ansonsten fällt mir noch ein...
2 Latten am Ende mit einer Maschinenschraube verbunden und die anderen Enden irgendwie am Teichrand fixiert. Oder eine alte lange Angel an einer Seite (wg Gewicht und Belastung) würde natürlich auch zum Thema passen 
Ich habe natürlich nur so eine Badewanne. Hab an 2 Seiten einen Haselnussast in den Boden gerammt und die Ende treffen sich fast. Darüber dann das Netz gelegt. Sieht bis auf das Netz auch nicht ganz so wild aus wie Deine Raumkapsel 
Mehr _Ideen fallen mir jetzt ad hoc nicht ein...
LG Tom_


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

Übrigens, je höher Du das Seil am Baum hängst, umso geringer ist die Zugbelastung am Strauch. Du solltest das Seil sowieso nicht fest spannen.
Je nach Leinengewicht und Netzaufbau sind es am Strauch dann nur maximal ein paar Kilo Zuglast. Das sollte jeder massive Ast vertragen. Nimm bitte kein unsichtbares Seil. Eine Angelschnur wäre zwar technisch sinnvoll, aber nicht ungefährlich für Vögel etc. Am Baum bindest Du es hoch an und am Strauch löst Du es sobald Du das Netz wieder abbaust. Dann kannst Du die Leine am Baum ein wenig aufwickeln und irgendwo in den Ästen verstecken bis zum nächsten Winter.
Es gäbe auch noch sowas wie Glasfaser-/Kohlefaserstäbe. Kann man zum zusammenstecken günstig in der Bucht schießen. Sind eigentlich als Zeltstangen gedacht...


----------



## center (26. Sep. 2017)

Ich hab es so ähnlich wie im Beitrag 1.
Auch ein Schwimmring, aber ich hab mir dann eine Konstruktion aus 40 er HT Rohren gebaut. Da komm ich etwas höher, als mit dem Ball. Da wehen die Blätter besser runter.
So ein grobmaschiges Netzt hatte ich mal auf meinem Pool, aber wenn man bei Frost dort die Blätter runtergemacht hat, hat man immer wieder größere Löcher ins Netzt ringerissen. 
Auf meinem Teich hab ich jetzt ein Netz von NaturaGart. Da sieht man auch wie ich die HT-Konstruktion nach gebaut habe.


----------



## nuggeterbse (26. Sep. 2017)

Ich danke euch. Dann werde ich wohl mal umbauen wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
zwei Tage später ist umgebaut worden
Die Raumkapsel ist weg geflogen und hat ein fertig gespanntes Seil da gelassen,über die nur noch das Netz gehängt werden musste.......
OH MEIN G...,wat is man blöde.....
Ich danke Euch 

LG
Michi


----------



## Phiobus (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Michi,
und wie hast Du es jetzt das Seil gespannt ? Von wo nach wo etc., oder hast Du auch ein Bild ?
LG Tom


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

natürlich kein Bild-------mein Sohn hat immer versucht mir zu erklären....aber weil der,das Laptop zu alt und zu langsam,kam ich bei den ganzen Zwischenklicks nicht mehr mit
Da mein Mann immer während seiner Arbeit mitgelesen hat (ich muss mein Passwort ändern)und nun ja wusste worum es ging,zauberte er ein Seil her.
Das haben wir vom __ Ahorn bis zur Terrasse und zurück gespannt---und mit Heringen eingenagelt.
Herrlich einfach-------ich weiss auch nicht,was mich da geritten hat bei meinem UFO

Nun denn,dafür gibt es ja Euch

LG
Michi

Tom,darf ich mal fragen,wo Dein neues Profilbild aufgenommen wurde?


----------



## Phiobus (2. Okt. 2017)

Italien, Sella-Gruppe...
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passo_di_Falzarego
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sellagruppe


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Ok,
da halten Dänemark-Dünen nicht ganz mit....


----------



## Phiobus (2. Okt. 2017)

Ja, ich bin auch eher ein Bergfreak, entweder Bergtour oder mit dem Mopped...
Beneide echt Helmut @Digicat  um seinen Wohnort. Er kann nicht nur am Teich sitzen, nein auch noch in die Berge schaun


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Ja ,schon, aber ich mag mehr das Meer.
Gerne zum Baden mit angenehmen Temperaturen,aber ebenso gerne mit Mann und Hund im November in Dänemark(ist nicht soo weit zu fahren)


----------



## Phiobus (2. Okt. 2017)

Ach Michi, kuck Dir meinen Teich an, da brauch ich doch kein Meer mehr


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Tom, das stimmt natürlich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2017)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Okay,lesen hilft manchmal.
> Gegen Tannennadeln hilft kein Netz,oder?Ausserdem ,welcher Nadelbaum verliert seine Nadeln???
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Michi,

Lärchen
__ Urweltmammutbaum
__ Sumpfzypresse
__ Ginkgo

werfen jedes Jahr ihr Laub ab

sämtliche anderen (__ Tannen, Fichten, Kiefern, Zypressen, Scheinzypressen, __ Mammutbäume, ect) tauschen ihr komplettes Laub innerhalb eines 4-5 Jahre Zyklus aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2017)

bei mir kommt kein Netzt drüber, 

ich bin froh über das wenige Laub was in die beiden Teiche reinfällt da die Teiche nährstoffarm sind und es die Pflanzen im Teich in folgenden Jahr düngen müß (daher schneide ich schon seit 7 Jahren auch die Seerosenblätter und anderen Pflanzen net großartig ab und lasse sie im Teich zerfallen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hat sich bei Euch Netzaufspannern schon mal ein Vogel darin verfangen? Ich habe Bedenken im Wochenendhaus, wo wir ja im Herbst immer weniger sind, ein Netz anzubringen, obwohl es sehr hilfreich wäre. Vaddern hatte vor Jahren eine Kulturheidelbeere eingepackt, weil er endlich auch mal Heidelbeeren essen wollte. Nach einer Woche ohne Aufsicht war die erste Meise darin verendet und das Netz verschwand ganz schnell wieder...

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Anja,noch nicht. Das Netz ist aber auch recht auffällig


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Okt. 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> hat sich bei Euch Netzaufspannern schon mal ein Vogel darin verfangen? I



Ich bin vielleicht etwas übervorsichtig, auf jeden Fall hab eine Himmelangst, dass sich ein Tier im Netz verfangen könnte. Aber auf Netz spannen mag ich auch nicht wirklich verzichten. Also kommt das erst hin, wenn deutlich viele Blätter fallen und auch nur so lange, bis der größte Teil unten ist. Ich achte darauf, dass es einigermaßen straff ist und sichere die Enden indem ich den nicht benötigten Rest eng zusammen wickle und mit Steinen auf dem Boden beschwere. Ich denke, so sind schon mal viele Risiken ausgeschlossen. Und weil ich den ganzen Tag außer Haus bin, kann ich das Netz nur morgens und abends kontrollieren, was im Zweifel für ein verheddertes Tier eine zu lange Zeitspanne wäre. 2 x täglich ist natürlich im Wochenendhaus nicht wirklich durchführbar, denke ich. Bis jetzt ist bei mir aber auch noch nix passiert.
Und Winterfütterung erst anfangen, wenn das Netz wieder weg ist, ist bestimmt auch kein Schaden.


----------



## Phiobus (2. Okt. 2017)

Also wenn das Netzt gut sichtbar und möglichst feinmaschig ist kann man schon viele Risiken ausschließen. Am besten noch den Futterort dann ein wenig Abseits vom Teich. Mann könnte auch ein wenig Absperrband an das Netz binden...


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben
Das mit dem Absperrband finde ich gut. Mein Netz ist jetzt nicht sooo feinmaschig,daher verhaken sich schon die ein oder anderen Blätter darin. Wenn das ein Vogel übersieht,dann muss er wohl blind sein.
(Mein __ Ahorn jetzt zu gut 1/3 leer.......seit einer Woche das Netz.......,ich hoffe ich bin bald durch damit)


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
die Idee mit dem Absperrband gefällt mir.
Mein Netz ist jetzt nicht sooo engmaschig,da verhaken sich schon Blätter drin(wenn das ein Vogel nicht sieht ist er blind).
Ich hoffe sowiso,daß ich bald wieder abbauen kann (__ Ahorn ist zu 1/3 leer)


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Uuuups


----------



## Phiobus (2. Okt. 2017)

ja, datt is abber auch n Ding mit de Demenz


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Okt. 2017)

Da ich ja nun kein jugendlicher "Flatterar..."mehr bin,muss ich Dir wohl leider zustimmen


----------



## Cas (5. Okt. 2017)

Auch meine japanische Hängelärche hinter dem Teich verliert im Winter ihre Nadeln.
Sorry, total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Okt. 2017)

Ich bin fast durch mit dem __ Ahorn.....ist zu 3/4 leergeräumt ( dank Sturmtief "Xavier" )


----------



## Skadi (5. Okt. 2017)

... dank Sturmtief "Xavier" habe ich heute Unmengen an Laub aus dem Teich gekeschert  ... obwohl keine Bäume in unmittelbarer Nähe des Teiches stehen ....


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Skadi,
morgen ist bei mir auch Laub harken angesagt (Kinder wurden auch schon vorgewarnt).
Ist überall im Garten,ausser im Teich (Netz)


----------



## Skadi (5. Okt. 2017)

Hey Michi,
ein Netz hab ich nicht für nötig gehalten ... da ja keine Bäume in unmittelbarer Nähe ... wer rechnet denn mit sowas wie heute. Pausenlos gingen bei uns die Sirenen und die Feuerwehrautos sausten durch die Gegend .
Ich sammel das Laub größtenteils mit dem Rasenmäher ein  ... wenns denn mal trocken ist ...


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Skadi .
Dann geht es Dir wohl ebenso,wie es meinen Eltern jedes Jahr ergeht:sie haben nicht einen Laubbaum auf ihrem riesigen
Grundstück----sind aber von 10 __ Eichen umschlossen. Und diese Eichen verlieren nicht ALLE im Herbst ihr Laub,manche erst dann,wenn sich die neuen Blätter zeigen...............
Also sind die Beiden von Ende September......bis ( "Keine Ahnung" ) in den März rein ,damit beschäftigt das Laub irgendwie 
zu harken,auf einen Anhänger zu verfrachten und in einen Wald zu fahren (mit Genehmigung vom Waldinhaber).
Das finde ich schon heftig-------deshalb bin ich seeehr froh über meinen Baum .like


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Okt. 2017)

Ich muss jetzt noch etwas dazu setzen:
Damals---nach zukünftigen Mann kennenlernen und verloben, und zu Ihm ziehen und heiraten usw.,.....
Da habe ich ein grosses,recht quadratisches Grundstück vorgefunden , an einer Seite mit ca. 20 mtr. hohen Nadelbäumen
bepflanzt.         Nachdem die alle gefällt waren ,wollte ich auch gerne einen "HAUSBAUM".....pflanzen.
Eine "tolle Eiche" ---grosse Blätter,grosse Eicheln und grosse Fruchthütchen------bis mein Vater sagte: Du bist wohl bescheu....t"........
Also wurde es ein __ Ahorn......Und ich muss sagen anke Papa


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Cas,

ist doch egal ,ob es jetzt direkt darauf passt....       Ich freue mich ,wenn meine Einträge überhaupt nochmal gelesen werden....(es gibt ja genügend neue jeden Tag ). Und da ich mich ja nun nicht gerade hervor getan habe mit meiner Nadelbaum-Bestimmung......... 
Danke


----------

